# Harvesting fingerlings



## Strangebrew (May 12, 2008)

I tried an old-fashioned paper-cutter for shearing the fingerlings off circuit boards and it works quite well. I went through 300 boards and it only dulled the blade slightly.

Time-saving device...just don't use your wife's paper cutter. 

Jeff


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 12, 2008)

Fingerlings!


----------



## Strangebrew (May 13, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Fingerlings!



As I was thinking of this post, I kept having a visual of my personal fingers being harvested with that blade! :shock: So I slipped into the jargon from the major e-scrap community.


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2008)

I tried my paper cutter some time ago. It had difficulties with cards that had irregular finger edges (more than one tab and blank finger extensions).

Mine was a light duty plastic bed one and I wasn't real happy with it. If it had been one of the heavy wooden block type I'm sure it would have done much better.

Steve


----------



## JustinNH (May 13, 2008)

the pair of tin snips i have works quite well on the fingers


----------



## Gotrek (May 14, 2008)

I've only recently started keep fingers from cards I'm not using (you've all peaked my interest by now) I have 3/4 garbage can full. I started with my bandsaw but it's too time consuming. The Vise method demonstrated by Steve is quick and clean and my method of choice.


----------

